# River Slope



## ghostsword (10 Sep 2010)

The tank progress:
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5 Leds only




#6 Full light


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Sep 2010)

Hi Luis. Promising start that is. Is it debraced juwel 180? Does it bend in the middle after debracing? I have the same tank and it would be nice to debrace it.
Regards.


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2010)

Love the Use of Wood above and Below the waterline. Looks Very Promising.


----------



## ghostsword (10 Sep 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Hi Luis. Promising start that is. Is it debraced juwel 180? Does it bend in the middle after debracing? I have the same tank and it would be nice to debrace it.
> Regards.



Hi, it is Rekord 120, and it comes without the braces. No bow on it.. Had it without the cover for just over a year now.


----------



## NeilW (10 Sep 2010)

Great work Luis.  I think the sloping mix of plants and wood placement is excellent.  The textured background isn't doing it for me though I'm afraid, I think it takes away from the effort and care you've put in to composing the plants and wood by over complicating the textures to the eye.  I'm not against textured backgrounds but its not working for me in this 'scape - your composition looks more NA and less 'biotope'.


----------



## ghostsword (10 Sep 2010)

Cheers Neil. I also want to change the background, just have not got to it. I am looking at either dark blue or black, as it has to hide the cables at the back.

Thanks for the comments.

I took the idea from Tom Barr, as he has a tank with the wood on top, but bare on the bottom.


----------



## ghostsword (10 Sep 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Great work Luis.  I think the sloping mix of plants and wood placement is excellent.  The textured background isn't doing it for me though I'm afraid,



Neil, you were 100% right. I took the background off today, and what a result..  just amazing. The tank just looks so amazing. 

I now just need to find a way to hide the cables, or get a light background to put on.

Thanks for pointing me to the right direction.


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Sep 2010)

You have your tank in a similar position to mine i.e. in an alcove.

I can't see all the  equipment you have apart form the Koralia and maybe a heater?

What I was doing while I had a Koralia in the tank (the heater is external) was to get the cable to drape over the side at the rear.  I used some of those Nano diffuser suckers that are similar to airline suckers in design rather than a hole for a 'nipple to fit into.  I have some of those spare if they are any help.

The light cable I clipped to the corner of the wall.

All is still visible then but not through the rear of the tank.  looking from the front the inside glass of the sides is mirrored so you don't see the cables through there either.

Saying that in the last photos I took of mine I didn't get the lighting cables out of the way and they look a little like an extra piece of wood in the tank. lol

AC


----------



## ghostsword (11 Sep 2010)

At the back I got:
- two cables for the AquaFX leds (easy to move or train across the top)
- CO2 difuser pipe (to move it I will have to also move the difuser, not something I want, as it is right under the filter intake_
- filter pipes (they are not seen)
- the heater (I can move it to behind the java fern, next to the filter outlet)
- Koralia will need to stay there, that is the perfect place for it, opposite the java fern and the anubias

Will move the pipes and take a pic.


----------



## NeilW (11 Sep 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Neil, you were 100% right. I took the background off today, and what a result..  just amazing. The tank just looks so amazing.
> 
> I now just need to find a way to hide the cables, or get a light background to put on.
> 
> Thanks for pointing me to the right direction.



Nice one   

I was going to suggest a light background in my first post but I didn't know if was a step too far as thought you were one of those utilitarian equipment people, function over form and all that    I knew you were saying you wanted to work on your 'scaping though so I think the clean look is a step in the right direction to break out of your comfort zone.

I would have that reference thing on the front glass on the right side out too as its rather distracting, the black thermo on the left isn't offensive though. 

Get some pictures up!


----------



## ghostsword (11 Sep 2010)

Thanks Neil.

I will remove the two items, looking at the pics they do look odd. 

I have taken more pictures and should post later...

For the bottom I am waiting for tenelus to form a carpet with it, and also for Micranthemum Micranthemoided for the right, just above the fern.

I am also getting some windelov fern to be just behind the anubia.

The right side will just have the crypts, it has parva and the Cryptocoryne Blassii, I got 6 of them, they have a good tone of red.

Also, I have tied down mosses to the manzanita wood, and placed one mat of moss in between the rocks, the Marsilea H should creep over it.

For fish it will have false neons and Dwarf Rainbows.

It is still work in progress.  This is for sure taking me out of my comfort zone.

Thanks for the help and guidance.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Sep 2010)

as for the background, was it siliconed on and was it easy to get off, what did you use and how long did it take?

sorry for the barage, i'm thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## nayr88 (11 Sep 2010)

nice start Luis, some very nice wood aswell.

youve  for sure can grow plants very well as we saw in your last jungle tank and with your nano showed you can get 'scaped' look. Youve got all the right kit, ei, co2 and lighting ect and with all the help from the guys on here and your experience im sure this is going to be a great aqua scape 

one thing......where are those beasty cory's!!! haha


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2010)

Here it goes more pics.. 

The emersed plants I had growing on the garden are now on top of the wood. 

It has Draceana, Hydrocotyle Verticiallata, some Marsilea that I cannot identity and riccia on the wood.




With the led's off:




Hydrocotyle and Marsilea:




Anubia:




Area that will have E. Tenellus:




Anubia and Java fern corner, with the emersed plants on top:







Plants are recovering from algae:







Crypt corner:




Home made CO2 checker in acrylic:


----------



## NeilW (14 Sep 2010)

That looks great   

Just thought of another idea for you to consider of maybe a Saintly style backlight to show the silhouettes of both the floating wood and plants? 

I'm curious to watch how the plants in the shade in the submerged part will grow, I reckon they'll be OK because of the CO2 injection.  Were your emersed plants previously emersed or did you have to adapt them to the lower humidity?

Nice work though mate, inspirational


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> That looks great
> 
> Just thought of another idea for you to consider of maybe a Saintly style backlight to show the silhouettes of both the floating wood and plants?



I thought about a back light, just need to figure out how to do it. Will check Saintly's posts for tips.



> I'm curious to watch how the plants in the shade in the submerged part will grow, I reckon they'll be OK because of the CO2 injection.



With the CO2 and EI the plants will do well, below the emersed plants there are Java Ferns and Anubias. The CO2 difuser is right next to them, in front of the filter outlet, which is at least 15cm underwater.



> Were your emersed plants previously emersed or did you have to adapt them to the lower humidity?



The emersed plants were in the garden since March, this in London, and they were doing very well. I got more to bring in, as I got Hygrophila Corymbosa and Disformis as well. 

Also got Lileaopsis and some hairgrass, but this immersed, they are to go on a Waby stile tray soon.

Nice work though mate, inspirational  [/quote]


----------



## NeilW (14 Sep 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I thought about a back light, just need to figure out how to do it. Will check Saintly's posts for tips.


I found this in IKEA a few months back but was too long for my setup.  Its just a 13watt T5 in a bulb holder that could attach to the wall/cabinet.  With a reflector I reckoned it would could work? 

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00143645


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2010)

Thanks Neil.

And where would I put this? From top to bottom, or from bottom to top? it would look great from the bottom up..


----------



## NeilW (14 Sep 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks Neil.
> 
> And where would I put this? From top to bottom, or from bottom to top? it would look great from the bottom up..


Bottom up   

Obviously only turn it on when you want to look at it or you may have algae issues!


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2010)

Good tip.. I will sort one out, it would be good for the photos..


----------



## Gill (14 Sep 2010)

The tank looks amazing, love the way the bogwood is planted up


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2010)

Thanks. 

I have followed the triangle rules, just need to put in the aquarium my idea.


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2010)

The plants missing on the tank are on order, hopefully they will arrive soon.

14139	Echinodorous Tenellus / pygmy chain sword / mudbabies

14149	Glossostigma Elatinoides / Glosso

14051	Micranthemum Micranthemoides

14061	Ludwigia Arcuata / Needle Leaf


----------



## ghostsword (21 Sep 2010)

The emersed part of the tank is now completed, the plants just need to grow more and adapt to the warmer climate inside the house, as they were on the garden since march:
























The mob:







Submerged part:


----------



## Pixels (21 Sep 2010)

I like that a lot! Good work. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## ghostsword (22 Sep 2010)

Thanks Paul..

I wonder if I can call this a Riparium..  The main thing is for the pots at the back not to be seen..


----------



## flygja (22 Sep 2010)

The emersed part is looking really good!


----------



## ghostsword (22 Sep 2010)

Thanks.. Hopefully when the Hygros grow a bit more it will look much fuller. I would like to put some tall reeds there, to add some more colour, but have not found them yet. I am also looking for some more Draeceana, they do have them with some purple leaves, so I am looking at the LFS around me, they are always trying to sell non aquatic plants..


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
It looks really good Luis, I like the emersed wood. Since I saw Tom Barr's L46 tank I've been on the look out for some similar wood, nearest I came was a some brilliant dead Juniper wood on the MOD's "Porton Down ranges", which isn't a starter for all sorts of reasons.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (23 Sep 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> It looks really good Luis, I like the emersed wood. Since I saw Tom Barr's L46 tank I've been on the look out for some similar wood, nearest I came was a some brilliant dead Juniper wood on the MOD's "Porton Down ranges", which isn't a starter for all sorts of reasons.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Darrell,

I got some wood spare, if you want I can lend it to you, currently is gathering moss on outside.


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks.. Hopefully when the Hygros grow a bit more it will look much fuller. I would like to put some tall reeds there, to add some more colour, but have not found them yet. I am also looking for some more Draeceana, they do have them with some purple leaves, so I am looking at the LFS around me, they are always trying to sell non aquatic plants..




Have you had a Look on Ebay in the Pond and Garden Section/ Fish Section. Usually people selling non aquatics or bog plants on there.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Sep 2010)

Thanks..

I am also looking for Ferns, a fern would look good on the tank.  

Will check ebay.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
LondonDragon had a really nice fern growing from his HOB. Thread here <http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=6731>. I sent some _Nephrolepis cordata_ up to him, but I don't know how it got on. I've still got plenty of _Nephrolepis_ and I've got a few bits of terrarium grown _Bolbitis heteroclita_ you could have as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (24 Sep 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> LondonDragon had a really nice fern growing from his HOB. Thread here <http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=6731>. I sent some _Nephrolepis cordata_ up to him, but I don't know how it got on. I've still got plenty of _Nephrolepis_ and I've got a few bits of terrarium grown _Bolbitis heteroclita_ you could have as well.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Ok, let's do a deal. I can send you some manzanita wood in exchange for that. 

Will pm you with pics of what I have.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Sep 2010)

My plants  from Planted Tank finally arrived, mixed feeling about it.

The glosso is a bit yellow, but solid, the Tenellus is very healthy. However the micranthemum micrantehmoides and ludwigia arcuata, is mush. Completely dead. 

The Dupla CO2 valve it very solid and looks great, good value for money.

Also got Vulcanit stix, will use them on the nano, a great freebie.

Will have to go to a LFS to see if they have the plants I want.


----------



## ghostsword (27 Sep 2010)

After looking at the Stock Solution Spreadsheet that was on http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... ockSol.xls, I realised that I was dosing too much KNO3. 

The plants weren't complaining, and there was no algae, but there isn't a need to overdose if not needed.

My dosing for the 120L were 15ml of this:
48g Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)=8 tsp
2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)(KH2PO4)= 1/2 tsp
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)(MgSO4) = 4 tsp
4.0g  Potassium Sulphate (K2SO4) = +- 3/4 tsp
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid = 1/8 tsp
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate = 1/16 tsp
5g EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix = 1 tsp
Add 500ml distilled water


The KNO3 was reduced to just 24g (4tsp), will try this month and see what the results are. 

So I will be adding per day the following ppm:
NO3 - 5.30
PO4 - 0.50
K - 3.55
Mg - 0.63
Fe - 12 + 10ml of Easy Ferro a week

Two WC weekly of between 50 and 60%.


----------



## a1Matt (27 Sep 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks..
> 
> I am also looking for Ferns, a fern would look good on the tank.
> 
> Will check ebay.



You can trawl around garden centres and home improvement shops for Ferns.
Prices vary a lot, these are my bargains...

Ikea Â£3ish, Fern on left.
Netto Â£2ea x 2 ferns in 10l nano.
(Â£2 Nettos palm on RHS of shot).

(Tank is in progress, pic taken on day of setup, the plan is for emersed HC to cover where the ferns meet the water line...)





Full size pic here: http://www.a1matt.co.uk/phpAlbum/main.p ... h+1203.jpg
HTH


----------



## ghostsword (28 Sep 2010)

Thanks Matt,

I will check it out. I am also looking to use some of the non aquatic plants they sell on most LFS's, will make some sort of mesh tray for them to put on top of the wood on the right side. just 10cm of it.

I am also trying to grow some Glosso emersed, to use in patches. 

The plan would be for the plants on top to provide shade to the plants on the submerged area of the tank, and have dark spots to mimick a rain forest river.

My plants can carpet with the leds, and low light will limit algae. 

I got 40w on my 120L tank, so about 2wpg, good for crypts, ferns and anubias, and the front area gets light from above also.

My H. Polysperma were trimmed last night and the cuttings placed on the emersed part, on a bed of moss and riccia.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Oct 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> LondonDragon had a really nice fern growing from his HOB.


The fern is still doing very well, I have to send you some Darrell, haven't got round to it yet.



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> I sent some _Nephrolepis cordata_ up to him, but I don't know how it got on.


Most of the plants you sent didn't really take off and melted away, one with smaller leaves did but was too fragile, everytime I remove it from the filter to clean it, it crumbled away.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Oct 2010)

Hi all,
I think the ones I sent Paulo were _Nephrolepis cordifolia_ (A sword fern ), _Acorus gramineus variegatus_,  and a Tradescantia relative _Callisia repens_, so it looks like a thumbs down for all of them.

I think Luis has got the same _Nephrolepis_,  2 different _Adiantum_ spp. (Maiden-hair ferns), _Bolbitis heteroclita_ (Terrarium grown),  some unidentified fern sporelings from the Insectivorous plant bowls and a Gesnerid _Columnea x banksii_.  I might have thrown an orchid in as well? its _Dendrobium kingianum_ if I did.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (4 Oct 2010)

I have placed the ferns on the wood, with a ball of riccia around its roots, the orchid is on a small pot above the water level, and the rest is on a glass jar with my other emersed plants. 90% humidity for most part of the day, with two or three hours a day open top. Should take fine. 

So far the plants are doing good.


----------



## ghostsword (6 Oct 2010)

Darrel's ferns are still doing good, the orchid was moved from the tank to a emersed setup, with 80% humidity.

I have not found a way to take a better picture of the Java Fern, too little light, it seems:




















My neon group:













Emersed area:













Full tank:


----------



## ghostsword (19 Oct 2010)

Tank in situ:




Java Fern:




Emersed area:







Emersed Anubia nana:




Anubia, java fern windelow, and some C. Balansea:




Neons:


----------



## dw1305 (20 Oct 2010)

Hi all,
Luis it is looking great, inspirational in fact. I really like the emersed section, the _Selaginella, Syngonium_ and _Aspidistra_? brilliant.
cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (20 Oct 2010)

Thanks Darrel,

The Selaginella was luck of the draw, I saw it on a LFS and though, there is no way that that is an aquatic plant, so I bought a couple and tried it out. At first it dries out, but then as I spray with water it gets more used to the drier home environment. 

The Aspidistra and Syngonium are by far the best emersed plants to work with, they are very easy to move about and hardy. The Sygonium is not even planted, just with the roots dangling on the water and it is growing quite fast, it had a prune.

I found now a moss on the wood, don't know what it is, it is growing emersed, will take a photo maybe others can identify it.


----------



## Themuleous (20 Oct 2010)

Thats _really_ cool, love how well you've mixed the use of above and below water plants.

Sam


----------



## ghostsword (20 Oct 2010)

Thanks.

What I need now is to find a way to take a proper picture. I got a Nikon D70, but the camera strugles with the light. 

Either too bright and captures the underwater plants, or too dark and we only see the emersed area.

Maybe I should invest on some photo lights.


----------



## ghostsword (27 Oct 2010)

The wood was moved down, and the tips are still emersed, as I was having issues with flow. Pictures to follow. 

Also had an issue with CO2, overdosed the tank and neons and rainbows died, along with all shrimp.  Been ridding on the yellow marker for too long, and just tipped it. Very stupid on my part, especially as the bottle was also on red.

Lights are off now, until I replace the bottle. two 50% water changes in two days. The Khuliis and cory's will do away with the dead shrimp, but loosing the neons and dwarf rainbows is gutting. 

Have ordered a bubble counter to keep a eye on the amount of CO2 being pumped in.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Nov 2010)

Added a exotic draeceana to the tank..




Some of the eggs:




Emersed H. Polysperma:


----------



## Toulouse (8 Nov 2010)

unusual in style for the joining of underwater and above planting but it look nice and very good for fish.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Nov 2010)

Toulouse said:
			
		

> unusual in style for the joining of underwater and above planting but it look nice and very good for fish.



Thanks. I wanted to replicate a natural look, and had I had a bigger house I would even put some rocks above and a small river coming from the top down, using a small pump to get the water flowing.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Nov 2010)

Hi all,
Luis wrote 





> Also had an issue with CO2, overdosed the tank and neons and rainbows died, along with all shrimp.


 Hi Luis really sorry to hear about your loss, this is the major reason why I don't use CO2. As a lot of your planting has the "aerial advantage" - access to atmospheric CO2 , why don't you go low tech?

You could increase the surface turbulence to get maximum gaseous exchange (both O2 & CO2 in and out along the concentration gradients), decrease the light and slowly decrease the fertiliser input. You won't have the lush submerged growth you have now, but you won't have to worry about gassing your fish either.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (8 Nov 2010)

I may do that, I have kept now to just 1 bubble a second, giving me a green drop checker. 

Been temped to have it lowish tech, with anubias, crypts and java ferns, the loss of the fish really made me feel bad.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Nov 2010)

I have gone low tech Luis since you last saw the tank, does not look as good, but its a lot less work and the fish I am sure are happier and not gasping for air


----------



## ghostsword (10 Nov 2010)

A short video of the tank:


Nothing fancy, it was taken with the Blackberry Torch.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Nov 2010)

Looking good Luis, that Koralia so close to the surface will get rid of the CO2 in the water in no time


----------



## ghostsword (11 Nov 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking good Luis, that Koralia so close to the surface will get rid of the CO2 in the water in no time



Oddly enough the CO2 drop checker remains at light green.. No more ridding the yellow train for me..  

Also, the water is much clearer, surface movement is working well for me, two weeks after the CO2 mess up.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Nov 2010)

Just got 24 Ember tetras for the tank, they shoal great! Also with the emersed area they show their colors really nice.. Great fish it seems..

They are alone on the tank for now, but I am looking for green neons as well.


----------



## ghostsword (19 Nov 2010)

Emersed Anubias:


----------



## Gfish (19 Nov 2010)

Luis

That's looking really nice! That A.Hastifolia is great isn't it? I look forward to seeing a few inches of growth and lots of full leaves sticking out. 
Ember tetras are great fish! My daughter has 15 in her 2ft. We love em! 
Cheers

Gavin


----------



## CeeJay (19 Nov 2010)

Hi Luis

Looking good my man.
Sorry to hear of your loss   . It's a fine line we walk sometimes.


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have gone low tech Luis since you last saw the tank, does not look as good, but its a lot less work and the fish I am sure are happier and not gasping for air


Who'd have thought it, LD going low tech. Never thought I'd see the day  
Whatever next


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Nov 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Who'd have thought it, LD going low tech. Never thought I'd see the day
> Whatever next


LOL well low tech as in I left the tanks be and just turned down the light and CO2, done nothing with them over the last few months, what did you do with your grass?


----------



## ghostsword (21 Jan 2011)

Haven't updated the journal in a while.  

The plants are doing good, got a bit of BBA, but purchased two SAE's to keep in check. 

The BBA is only on three areas of the wood. One is a high flow area, the other is at the back. Not in the plants, which is good, but still ... 

A video is here, as you see there is more emphasis on emersed area.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Feb 2011)

The tank is to now be taken apart and fully re-scaped. 

There will be some plants for sale, such as sagitaria, mosses, crypts and anubias (large emersed).


----------



## Piece-of-fish (4 Feb 2011)

Did the decision come after yesterday?


----------



## ghostsword (4 Feb 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Did the decision come after yesterday?



You bet!  

why aquascape a nano when I can aquascape the 120L?  

Also, I managed to lend my two favorite plants to my brothers, the anubia and java fern, both on wood, so all the rest can go.   

Only keeping the crypt blassii, they are just too pretty to get rid off.

Will need your advice to scape it..


----------



## a1Matt (4 Feb 2011)

A fantastic setup Luis.  Really inspirational use of emersed and submersed sections.

Good luck with the next scape.  Keep on moving up


----------



## ghostsword (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks Matt,

Now the challenge is re home the emersed plants.  

Most will go into the garden, except the anubias. The anubias will try to make them house plants. 

The new scape will be a boring iwagumi, with some round rocks.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Feb 2011)

Luis....your doing an iwagumi!!! No doubt yourll do a great job I just never thought I'd see you an iwagumi, too little plant mass and I know you love your fish a lot,  will they be stayin? I could imagine your gang of corys destroying tha hc\glosso as soon as its planted! 

Good luck bro


----------



## ghostsword (7 Feb 2011)

I think that after seeing George's Iwagumi it has put the theme into another perspective.   

My gang of cory's will play with hairgrass, I will not attempt to put glosso with them.  Tried before and it failed, they uprooted it and broke it to pieces. 

Still thinking about how I am going to use the manzanita wood, need to work around that. Maybe leave it out completely, just some rocks and a large lawn with some hills. 

I will need also to decide between the tetras or the cardinals, both would look odd on a iwagumi.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Feb 2011)

A hairgrass iwagumi would look amazing mate, and I remeber those huge pieces of seiryu stone you had. I don't think the manzi will go in at all, stick it in the garden shed, decent bit of wood to go back to when you want to change things up after the gumii.

Looking forward to it


----------



## ghostsword (7 Feb 2011)

Yes, that completely makes sense, the manzanita will go into the garden, doing a moss garden, on a tank that is 50cm x 30cm by 15cm tall. 

Will put the seiryu stone to good use, the ones I purchased at TGM about a year ago.


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2011)

Luis, where did you get that tank from? How much would a 60x20x18 be do you know?


----------



## nayr88 (7 Feb 2011)

Luis is that one of the acrylic tanks you was selling not long ago? 

I'd be interested also for future reference.

Thanks


----------



## ghostsword (7 Feb 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Luis, where did you get that tank from? How much would a 60x20x18 be do you know?



I had these ones made, in acrylic, from fistafiltration.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Feb 2011)

Some pics of River Slope last days. The large majority of plants out, the carpet, the emmersed plants, the mosses and the floating island. Most have been redeployed on the house, and the stems are in the garden, waiting for summer time. 








The proposed new layout is to be very similar to the 1st pic, but with a carpet on the empty side. Alternatively I will place the fern and wood on the garden and do a scape just with carpet and manzy wood.


----------

